# Intimidated by Raw



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Sooooo,
We started going Raw a few months ago when Minnie's tummy was acting up again. We stopped and went back to kibble for two reasons:

1. We ran out of venison and I'm trying to find a supplier for chicken, beef, etc. that is under $2.00/lb.
2. I am way freaked out that I will mess them up for good by not giving them all the nutrition they need.

I've been trying to follow the diet in Dr. Becker's book, and I even found a spreadsheet here that was done much better than the one I tried to write, but I'm still freaking out. Dr. Becker's book calls for just about everything to be ground, but won't you lose the teeth cleaning function of bones if they're ground? 

I really want to go with Raw for the dogs because I think it's the best choice. If I can get the meat under $2/lb it will cost the same as the Fromm kibble we feed right now, and the dogs will actually WANT to eat it. Right now I pretty much have to convince them to eat their kibble. 

I guess I just need a bit of hand-holding.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Lauri's website might help. Once you get the hang of things you will relax and stop worrying. 

Welcome to the Raw Dog Ranch


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Deep breath.

What did dogs eat for centuries before kibble was invented?

You can't mess up if you feed half raw meaty bones, half muscle meat, and 5% organs. Throw in some grated carrots or zucchini or beets, a little sunflower, hemp or fish oil, or get Carmen's fabulous Feedsentials and Shemp oil and feed worry free. 
Carmspack Working German Shepherds, Feed-Sentials

It is not hard at all. We are here to handhold any time


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

It is mass advertising and vets that put the notion in your head that they will not have a "Perfectly Blanced Diet"

Look at a bag of kibble. In order for it to be formed, dry and cruchy it has to be baked at extreme temps. The original Nutrients- vitamins/minerals, omega's have been cooked out. So, what do they do. They add them back. The problem is they are synthetic and only partially available, then if you have sensitive Shep. with digestive issues even less is bioavailable and metabolized. Then you have to look at what cannot be made synthetically. Omega's. These oils are sprayed on as well as for pallatability. Once oil is exposed to air (w/o refridgeration) it starts to decompose and becomes carcinogenic. It is proven these carcinigens cause cancer. So basically by the time you have reached the bottom of the bag you are feeding your dog toxins. Absolutely no dry dog food on the market can say the are "Holistic" and/or "Natural" as no food - baked to death - can be "Natural"

So how can you go wrong feeding food. We as average humans do not eat the perfect weight and balance at every meal. It's balance over "Meals"

Keep it simple, mix it up, buy what is on sale (strip most fat - GSD's are prone to pancreatitis and hypolipideamia, goes hand in hand or paw in paw)

And add a simple powder vitamin/mineral mix (pet version to take out the guess work on weights). If stools get loose, a d-zyme (it's likely the fat, so reduce)...
Bone appetite!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

On the topic of expence...not sure where you are from, but search grocery stores for chicken frames (carcass's I call them). Chinese markets sell them around here for soup stock. I get three in a bag for a $1. My guy gets 8oz. of meat, 8oz. of veg (cooked and processed, basically expensive filler) and 8oz. of carcass - sometimes it 7oz. sometimes it's 10oz. depending on size (this is PM meal only - AM he gets 9oz. of protien, 8oz. of veg and ground eggshell - a total of 2.5 lbs. food daily _APPROX.) Very fatty so strip as much fat as possible (may have to dig out the chamber/hollow of the back). Sometimes organ meat is still attached, so bonus!

You can also buy veg that has been marked down for sell off...just use right away, or prep and freeze.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

I agree that the notion that your dog will be malnurished if you don't feed 100% AFCO guideline every meal, is perpetuated by vets and dog food companies. I mean, what did dogs eat 100 years ago, before commercial diets where available? Were they dieing left and right, falling over from exaughstion because they didn't get their cooked dog ceral? And over 100 years ago, dogs where WORKING, like REALLY working. Everyday. Hunting, herding, guarding, etc.

I buy my chicken from a big food distribution company in the city. It varies, but on average i pay .60-.70/ a pound. I just picked up 40lbs of leg quarters this morning for $24. Try looking for a company that distributes meat to local businesses and restuarants.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Just curious, is the kibble about $2/lb? If that is what you are basing the price on, don't forget that you will feed probably more than double raw by weight.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Been feeding Raw for over a year now based 95% on what Lauri's website recommends. Liesl is healthy and happy. 

We read other sites and realized that Lauri has succinctly covered everything you need. Pay attention to the mix and variety, add some fish oil and vitamin pills, and you'll be fine. Our dogs are not made of porcelain.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys! I want to make sure that I'm not going to screw them up, lol!

Mikko, I figured out that the meat needs to be under $2/pound for the total cost to be less per month than the kibble, not based on the kibble weight.

Thank you!!! I'm still worried, but I know that they'll be happier and healthier if I can just quit freaking out.


----------



## guatemama07 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi, I am also new to feeding raw and am learning...Lauri's website is very helpful and I have found a couple of others I like also. One page that really, really helped me start was this: Leerburg | All-Natural Diet: A Weekly Sample Feeding Schedule for Adult Dogs

It has sample menus on it. For someone like me that is very helpful! It just helped me start to have something to sort of follow (I haven't followed exactly, just used it to get an idea of how to do this.)


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Minnieski said:


> Thanks for the help guys! I want to make sure that I'm not going to screw them up, lol!
> 
> Mikko, I figured out that the meat needs to be under $2/pound for the total cost to be less per month than the kibble, not based on the kibble weight.
> 
> Thank you!!! I'm still worried, but I know that they'll be happier and healthier if I can just quit freaking out.


It's actually fairly common for raw fed dogs to be malnurished. Sometimes it shows up in the short term and sometimes it takes a long time for it to show up. Yes, you can really screw up your dog - and many do - by feeding an unbalanced or incomplete diet.


----------

